# Quickmill Andreja How to use



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

On the upgrade trail, I'm hopefully going be in receipt of my new machine soon care of "Daren Mail".









Having only really ever used a Gaggia Classic, I'm after some advice on using a HX. In particular this one.

It's the 2007-2008 model, I'm not sure if it has a 2 or 3 position on switch (later ones have a 3 position one).

Any tips on getting started for the first time?

How do I judge how long the cooling flush needs to be?

How do I tell what the group head temp is when I pull the shot?

I'm sure this won't be the last of many stupid questions on the subject.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/hx-love-manage-brew-temperature.html

http://www.home-barista.com/hx-love.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/hx-love-manage-brew-temperature.html
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/hx-love.html


Cheers Jeebsy, great links


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can feel how excited you are from down here in deepest Essex - I heard people in the Midlands are phoning the Police to report sightings of a crazy 'man-child' running around shouting "I CANT WAIT"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL....I think I may have resembled a 7 year old on 1970's Kia-Ora of late.

I'm surprised I haven't been taken down by police marksmen armed with tranquilliser darts.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

When's the big day?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not quite sure yet, it might be today .......but Daren might have to leave a family member in Essex when they go on their trip up to Scotland.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not quite sure yet, it might be today .......but Daren might have to leave a family member in Essex when they go on their trip up to Scotland.


Now that's a great idea - not sure who to leave behind tho? The wife or the kids? It's a dilemma


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an identical machine, but with a temp probe on the nut above the head. I'm happy to provide tips, time allowing.

To start I just gave it a good clean and ran a lot of water through it. I also checked inside the group.

I can't remember what steam pressure I'm at (will check later) but I had to lower it a little from when I got it because I was getting thermosyphon stalls. After I changed it once up to temp I found I had to flush for at least 5 secs from steam (wait until any burbling noise has stopped) to get below 96C measured using a homemade scace probe type thing. So 7 secs for 92-93C, 6 for 94C and 5 for 95C would be a good place to start. Leave approx 30 secs before pulling your shot.

The switch is a 2 position on mine. The lever operates the pump when lifted high enough. It opens the infusion chamber if lifted part way up allowing a kind of preinfusion (mains water is really required for this). Push all the way down to activate the exhaust at the end of the shot.

The stock 2 hole steam tip is really difficult to get good fine texture. I have blocked one of the holes for now and plan to get a single hole.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Checked steam pressure - off at needle barely touching 1.25, back on at needle barely touching 1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not quite sure yet, it might be today .......but Daren might have to leave a family member in Essex when they go on their trip up to Scotland.


Machine on route with all of Darens family in tow. I think he's driving with it on his lap

let's hope he doesn't lose sensation in his legs at least till Birmingham.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The new Quickmill Andreja is home! Not sure when I'm going to get to play with it properly. I think there's a bit of work ahead for me.









Massive thanks to Daren for picking it up and also for bringing it up North to the M6 rendezvous.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh congratulations Clive enjoy your lovely new machine


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations Clive on finally getting yourself an upgrade, I hope you enjoy the machine and new learning process as much as you did the Classic.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Yeh congratulations Clive enjoy your lovely new machine


Cheers Dave, thanks for your help with me getting this machine.

Special thanks must also go to El Carajillo, DavecUK who have been fantastically supportive and of course Daren ( who thankfully didn't spanner the money I transferred him in a strip club)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Congratulations Clive on finally getting yourself an upgrade, I hope you enjoy the machine and new learning process as much as you did the Classic.


Thanks Charlie I think it's going to be path and another learning curve.

The Classic is a great machine, I'll have dig out the thread from who ever recommended me getting one after the Gaggia Cubika plus that I'd bought and had gone wrong. I don't think my life has quite been the same since.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Exciting stuff, Clive - looks great. Hope you have fun with it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

tribs said:


> I have an identical machine, but with a temp probe on the nut above the head. I'm happy to provide tips, time allowing.
> 
> To start I just gave it a good clean and ran a lot of water through it. I also checked inside the group.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, I might have to pick your brains....... and quick as I get the feeling you might moving over to the world of levers soon









If filling up the machine for the first time is there a start up sequence?

With the 3 position on switch it looks like you switch the pump on for 30 secs and then switch on the boiler.

Is there a priming sequence for using it from an empty tank?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After a descale and flushing a couple of litres through the machine.

This is my second attempt at a shot on the Quick Mill. It was still on the same grind settings as Classic so it looks a bit on the quick side (no pun intended). It does a weird pulse thing, not sure it that's normal for it or not.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Er no shouldn't be doing that ... The pressure is pulsing up and down looking at that clip ...

Wouldn't know what or where to start with it tho.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesn't sound right. Is it a vibe pump, as it sounds quite loud, but that pulse isn't right at all. Think DavecUK is a dab hand at these machines.

Did you buy it from these forums, and did the seller mention the pulse?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Doesn't sound right. Is it a vibe pump, as it sounds quite loud, but that pulse isn't right at all. Think DavecUK is a dab hand at these machines.
> 
> Did you buy it from these forums, and did the seller mention the pulse?


That's what rang alarm bells when I pulled the first shot.

I did buy on the forum, the seller did mention an issue with back flushing on the post which I thought might be to do with servicing of the group.

It does come with a group service kit from BB.

I was planning on taking it over to another forum members in the near future to get it checked out and probably strip the group for starters.

I'm tempted to move back to the Classic till I get this looked at.

Anyone with any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not an expert but presume the pressure dial is linked inline to the pump rather than at the grouphead, so the problem may be pump related. I've heard that the vines in the pump can get damaged, that could be a possible solution, then again I could be way off.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

My Andreja Premium is relatively loud, I'm guessing due to the vibe pump, but it's never done that pulsing thing in your video before.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, hopefully it's just a stuck OPV that will be solved by a strip down.

I've contacted BB today for a price of a replacement pump just incase it's not.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Any update from the seller?

You must be gutted..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Mouse. I was expecting a few hiccups with it.

I'm getting El Carajillo to look it over next week who has far more engineering know how than me. Will keep you posted.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

What pressure is the machine set for ? my quickmill vetrano runs at 9 bar if yours is considerably higher looking at the gauge it could be the OPV cutting in and as the pressure is released its starts the cycle all over again.

Could your grind be to fine ? only guessing really


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

emin-j said:


> What pressure is the machine set for ? my quickmill vetrano runs at 9 bar if yours is considerably higher looking at the gauge it could be the OPV cutting in and as the pressure is released its starts the cycle all over again.
> 
> Could your grind be to fine ? only guessing really


Cheers Emin-j

It runs on the high side with out the PF locked in.

I think I'll have a better idea of what the machine runs at once it's been stripped down and de-greened


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Might need a new vibe pump in that machine. But hopefully it's only the pressurestat or pressure valve. Looks a great piece of kit though. Beauty with Hx machine, all parts replaceable . No need to panic


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gman147 said:


> Might need a new vibe pump in that machine. Looks a great piece of kit though. Beauty with Hx machine, all parts replaceable . No need to panic


Cheers Gman, replaced the pressure stat, the OPV. stripped down the group and pretty much every main component. The machines running like a good un!









I'm hopefully getting an Eric's thermometer in the next couple of weeks to cover off what's going on the the brew temp.

Really happy with it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gman147 said:


> Might need a new vibe pump in that machine. But hopefully it's only the pressurestat or pressure valve. Looks a great piece of kit though. Beauty with Hx machine, all parts replaceable . No need to panic


I did source a replacement pump which was about £12. I had thought about swapping it but in fairness I can't find anything wrong with the old one.

I'm not sure of the newer ones are quitter or better.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

If it ain't broke...


----------

